# Übgungstread für "Larry Laffer" und "rostiger Nagel"



## Markus (29 Oktober 2012)

so liebe forumsmitglieder,

vielleicht könnt ihr hier unseren beiden neuen moderatoren mal ein paar übungsbeiträge posten...

ich fang mal an:

helmut ist der Rostige Nagel!


----------



## dariyos (29 Oktober 2012)




----------



## Tommi (29 Oktober 2012)

Na, dann erstmal "Glückwunsch und allzeit Gute Hand".

Und jetzt die Übung:

"Das Fürstentums Lippe bekommt keinen Nationalpark
 und Bielefeld gibt es garnicht"

Frage: was war jetzt daran die Übung ? Es stimmt doch beides ... oder ?

ROFLMAO

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Oktober 2012)

Markus schrieb:


> helmut hat einen rostigen!




@Markus
Das ist die erste und letzte Verwarnung, noch so etwas und du bekommst 3 Wochen Forumsurlaub. 

So etwas lassen wir hier nicht durchgehen!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 Oktober 2012)

.. und Larry ist von anderen Ufer  :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9h6ZwZnGT0o

Larry: was wollte uns der böse Onkel damit nun sagen ?

Onkel: Das war nur ein Test, Larry.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Oktober 2012)

@Tommi,
ich hab das gerade mal richtig gestellt, als nächstes lösche ich dein Acount. 



Tommi schrieb:


> "Detmold ist nicht die Hauptstadt des Fürstentums Lippe
> und Delbrück gehört zu Bielefeld


----------



## IBFS (29 Oktober 2012)

Der Rostige Nagel ist der Sargnagel des Forums .... der Sargarstische - äh - Sarkastische  - -  "ich Finde Beckoff Toll" - Wüterich   

Frank


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 Oktober 2012)

World of warcraft


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 Oktober 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Der Rostige Nagel ist der Sargnagel des Forums .... der Sargarstische - äh - Sarkastische  - -  "ich Finde Beckoff Toll" - Wüterich
> 
> Frank



Ich werde nie die Freudentränen in seinen Augen vergessen als wir auf der TIA-Vorführung auf der ehrwürdigen Alm waren....... 4 Wochen später waren die gleichen Tränen wieder da.. diesmal aus Wut


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Oktober 2012)

Mist das es soviel Arbeit werden kann hätte ich nicht gedacht,
ich glaub ich lösche erst das Forum und dann gleich das ganze Internet :-|

@Ralf, du könntest auch mal Arbeiten.

@Helmut:
Es reicht doch, wenn du es tust und ich schaue zu ...


----------



## IBFS (29 Oktober 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> . diesmal aus Wut



Ich habe auch jedesmal Wut, wenn ich die Beckhoffsche HWKonfig sehe - grässlich ..


----------



## IBFS (29 Oktober 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Mist das es soviel Arbeit werden kann hätte ich nicht gedacht,
> ich glaub ich lösche erst das Forum und dann gleich das ganze Internet :-|



Da ist gerade "Sandy" schwer am Arbeiten, damit die Cloud verschwindet


----------



## Markus (29 Oktober 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> World of warcraft



wir brauchen dringen die 10x danke funktion! 
der war zu gut!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Oktober 2012)

Aber sag doch selbst, ich mache meine sache gut:


Zwei Beiträge, korrigiert!
Den Admin verwarnt!
Den Spammer "Tommi" gesperrt!

so kann es weitergehen....


----------



## IBFS (29 Oktober 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> so kann es weitergehen....



Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle selber sperren.  Das ist das Beste für deine Nerven.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 Oktober 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Aber sag doch selbst, ich mache meine sache gut:
> 
> 
> Zwei Beiträge, korrigiert!
> ...




Mit tut der Fahrradfahrer schon jetzt leid wenn er mal wieder aus seiner Versenkung kommt.....oder haste den auch gleich gesperrt ?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (29 Oktober 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle selber sperren.  Das ist das Beste für deine Nerven.


Sag das nicht so laut!
Das hat der Helmut im Chat schon mal fertiggebracht!
(Wurde zum OP befördert und hat sich dann selbst gebannt)
:shock:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Oktober 2012)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Sag das nicht so laut!
> Das hat der Helmut im Chat schon mal fertiggebracht!
> (Wurde zum OP befördert und hat sich dann selbst gebannt)
> :shock:



Musst du das erwähnen! Bei den vielen Befehlen im Chat ist das garnich so leicht.


----------



## dalbi (29 Oktober 2012)

Hi Helmut und Larry,

Glückwunsch, mischt den Sauhaufen hier mal ordentlich auf.

Extra falscher Fred zum üben. 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Tommi (29 Oktober 2012)

Komm' ich noch rein???

Mal sehen...


----------



## Tommi (29 Oktober 2012)

Gott sei Dank 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (29 Oktober 2012)

Von mir natürlich auch:
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Beförderung an euch 2.

Und Ja Helmut, das MUSSTE ich erwähnen... 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Gebs (29 Oktober 2012)

Glückwunsch an LL und rN!

Und auch einen Glückwunsch an uns alle!
Da haben wir 2 Moderatoren mehr, die sich wirklich auskennen.

@rN:


rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @Ralf, du könntest auch mal Arbeiten.


Wieso soll der Ralf was tun?
Ich dachte Du bist der Rentner mit der vielen Freizeit!

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## SoftMachine (30 Oktober 2012)

.
Hallo RN + Larry !

Ich gratuliere Euch beiden und viel Glück bei Euren neuen Aufgaben !  

Grüsse 


P.S. Gut gebrüllt, Helmut 



Markus schrieb:


> so liebe forumsmitglieder,
> vielleicht könnt ihr hier unseren beiden neuen moderatoren mal ein paar übungsbeiträge posten...
> ich fang mal an:
> helmut ist der Rostige Nagel!
> ...





rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Aber sag doch selbst, ich mache meine sache gut:
> 1.Zwei Beiträge, korrigiert!
> __________*2. Den Admin verwarnt! *
> 3.Spammer "Tommi" gesperrt!
> so kann es weitergehen....


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (30 Oktober 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Musst du das erwähnen! Bei den vielen Befehlen im Chat ist das garnich so leicht.



Zur Not gibt es ja immer noch Timo der das wieder richten kann 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Euch 2 

Fehlt hinter Super-Moderator nicht "ohne Fucht und Adel"?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 Oktober 2012)

Dürft ihr jetzt auch Spammer löschen? Oder müsst ihr dafür Supermoderatoren werden?

Edit:
Sind wir das denn jetzt nicht ?
Und was man damit alles machen kann ...


----------



## mariob (30 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
Glückwunsch an die beiden, auch wenn mir Waldy lieber gewesen wäre. Der verzeiht alles.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

auch mein Glückwunsch an die beiden neuen Super-Diskussions-Lenker.

Toll für uns, das Forum wird jetzt schneller von grobem Unfug befreit.

PS: Dürft Ihr denn jetzt überhaupt noch die eigene Meinung vertreten?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Oktober 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> PS: Dürft Ihr denn jetzt überhaupt noch die eigene Meinung vertreten?



Ja das ist der Hinkefuß, man muss sich in Zukunft Zivilisiert benehmen, bei mir kann ich das
 ruhigstellen auch verstehen, aber was der LL falsch gemacht hat, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Ralle (30 Oktober 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @Markus
> Das ist die erste und letzte Verwarnung, noch so etwas und du bekommst 3 Wochen Forumsurlaub.
> 
> So etwas lassen wir hier nicht durchgehen!



Das wird nicht gehen, leider kannst den Admin nicht verwarnen, das wollte ich auch schon mal machen! 

@Helmut + Larry
 Viel Spaß und Erfolg für Euch Zwei, da kann ich mich ja jetzt zurücklehnen


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 Oktober 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Dürft Ihr denn jetzt überhaupt noch die eigene Meinung vertreten?



Hallo Gerhard,
warum denn nicht ? Ich denke, dass ich (wir) das jetzt gerade  sollten ...


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 Oktober 2012)

Ralle schrieb:


> ... leider kannst den Admin nicht verwarnen, das wollte ich auch schon mal machen!



Einen Mod anscheinend auch nicht ... wollte ich gerade bei dir mal versuchen ...



Ralle schrieb:


> Viel Spaß und Erfolg für Euch Zwei, da kann ich mich ja jetzt zurücklehnen


Ich denke, es wird noch genug für dich übrig bleiben ...


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 Oktober 2012)

Ansonsten ...
Danke euch Allen für die Glückwünsche und "I will do my very best ..."


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 Oktober 2012)

Ralle schrieb:


> ...
> Viel Spaß und Erfolg für Euch Zwei, da kann ich mich ja jetzt zurücklehnen



Genau. Gib den Besen den Azubis und Du must nur 
noch alle paar Woche schauen, ob alles läuft.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 Oktober 2012)

Hier noch ein Übungsthread:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/55845-Siemens-SIMATIC-NET-Opc-Ua-Server?p=408157#post408157


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Oktober 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Übungsthread:
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/55845-Siemens-SIMATIC-NET-Opc-Ua-Server?p=408157#post408157



erledigt...


----------



## Toki0604 (5 November 2012)

Zu göttlich dieser Thread....
Glückwunsch an die beiden "neuen" Moderatoren.
Tschuldigung: Super-Moderatoren!!!!
Denke Markus hat eine gute Wahl getroffen. (Und ihr habt jetzt die Arbeit an der Backe  )

Gruß, Toki


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 November 2012)

He ihr 2 neuen S-Ms ... Schlaft ihr ? http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....rung-als-Elektokonstrukteur-SPS-Programmierer

das gehört verschoben


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 November 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> He ihr 2 neuen S-Ms ... Schlaft ihr ? http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....rung-als-Elektokonstrukteur-SPS-Programmierer
> 
> das gehört verschoben



immer mit der ruhe, ich bin Temponaer in Polen (wie man an den Umlauten sieht),
jetzt habe ich gerade mal einen Rechner gefunden.


----------

